# UGH..... Evangers..... again



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Since most of us don't routinely taste dog kibble we might never suspect our dogs aren't getting what we want them to get and pay money for, except for these spot inspections. 

I read something about this in another thread or on another forum and the company posted a response denying the assertions.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They seem to have a history of getting caught and then denying. Evangers Pet Food Recall - Poor Business Ethics Or Just Forgot The Truth? Then there was the whole issue with them being sued about stealing electricity? (if I remember right... going to look that one up).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here it is.... Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Co. Charged In Utility Scheme: Owners Accused Of Stealing $2M In Gas And Electric


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HRH Toby is an IBD dog who gets raised liver enzymes from eating the wrong proteins. I wouldn't be real happy if I thought he was eating duck (which is what he eats) and it turned out to be something else entirely. And I probably wouldn't think to suspect the food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> HRH Toby is an IBD dog who gets raised liver enzymes from eating the wrong proteins. I wouldn't be real happy if I thought he was eating duck (which is what he eats) and it turned out to be something else entirely. And I probably wouldn't think to suspect the food.


I can well imagine. These people just seem like BAD NEWS. Too bad they can't be shut down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're not far from me, about an hour. Maybe we should pay a visit


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We lived in Wheeling first year we were married! (a million years ago)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, wow...I just got some of their tins with salmon, because the petstore owner told me how good the company is...not so, it seems.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

inge said:


> Oh, wow...I just got some of their tins with salmon, because the petstore owner told me how good the company is...not so, it seems.


 
Personally, I'd be returning them, along with a copy of the latest FDA report. I could not support a company with that kind of history.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, oh my. I'm just glad this isn't our dog's kibble manufacturer.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, I just picked up some cans from Evangers (buffalo) a few weeks ago. No more, that's for sure!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty was correct--just a few links to blogs and stories detailing the ongoing saga since 2008. 

FDA orders Evangers pet food to obtain emergency permit
FDA Targets Evanger's
Evangers Risk of Botulism Or Much Ado About Nothing?
FDA Suspends Temporary Emergency Permit of Pet Food Maker
FDA BARS Evangers from shipping pet food via interstate commerce « Holistic Pet Food Blog – Is YOUR Pet Food Safe?
Does FDA plus Evangers plus Criminal Investigation Equal Risk Pet Food


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. Evangers is one of the few foods we haven't tried. Kinda glad for that, now!

*** This is also one more reason why you can't trust the food ratings websites that seem to be so popular. It looks like most of the Evangers is rated 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

A bunch of Evangers employees also won a $4 million (I think?) case against Evangers late last year; the company didn't pay their overtime wages. It's also on Truth About Pet Food. 

I know Evangers did release a letter saying that they hired some company to test the same batch and duck was present (they said they are still awaiting results on the lamb testing), but I still don't trust them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This company is just beyond belief. The deception continues.

Update on FDA's Warning Letter to Evanger's Pet Food


----------

